# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Salam kenal

## RanaKoi

Salam kenal semuanya
Mohon bimbingannya

Saya baru baru ini tertarik dengan dunia Koi
Dan sangat ingin mencoba coba budidaya kecil kecilan
Mungkin disini ada yang berbaik hati mengajarkan?

Terima kasih sebelumnya

----------


## rebeccaadams

Hi! I just need to share this with other students. Recently I ordered an essay from unemployedprofessors reddit. It was one of the biggest mistakes in my life. Guys, I wish I read John’s review on Reddit earlier. He wrote the truth. Just be advised, people.

----------

